# has any one heard of this Guy?



## sifu Adams (Aug 9, 2005)

I have a tournament comming up and I have been ask to set up a Arnis stick fighting divistion. they guy that has ask me to set it up is named Luis Rafael "Louelle" Lledo.  I guess he worked and Trained with Prof. Ramy.  He has also said he is know for disquilifying the US team in the 60s at a international tournament in Long Beach Calif.   He claims to have been one of the top ref. in the phillipines.   Dose anyone know Anything about him?  I would like to set the Divistion up but I wont it to be done right.


----------



## sifu Adams (Aug 10, 2005)

just bring to the top of the forum


----------

